# It's all about the Grinder..Sage Pro to F64E.



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

This is a quick post for anybody wondering whether upgrading their Grinder is worth it....

TLDR; DO IT

I have been happily ticking along with my Sage Smart Grind Pro (Gaggia Classic with PID/VST/Dimmer Mod). Running some reasonable shots but lacking consistency and anything special.

Reading all the posts on here and paying special attention to posts from some learned people like dfk41 and coffeechap who clearly have so much knowledge and kindly choose to share it...I knew I had to upgrade to move things on.

So took the plunge and found a new F64E.

It's a beast and taming the beast is going to take some time, but already the jump in quality is insane.

As an example I had a Volcano Decaf and just couldn't grind fine enough on the Sage even with the burr adjustment. Best I could get was a 18 second gusher.

On the F64E I managed to get 62second pour out of the same beans and dose, not saying that's a good idea but just demonstrates what a different animal this Grinder is.

It's not just the fact you can go so fine but you can actually see and feel (when you tamp) the consistency of the grind size is so much better.

Pours with the naked portafilter look so much better and I now see how VST baskets are intended for good Grinders (they are unforgiving). Of course taste in the cup was so much better with flavours popping out that were certainly not there before.

So apologies for encouraging people to spend money, but there are good deals out there (found mine for £350 on the bay new!) and for the jump in quality you probably get way more than am expensive machine upgrade.

Cheers!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

really good price on it!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> This is a quick post for anybody wondering whether upgrading their Grinder is worth it....
> 
> TLDR; DO IT
> 
> ...


Great price you for it for too...


----------

